# Does Cuttings Taken From Cuttings Weaken The Strain?



## laceygirl (Dec 22, 2009)

I've always wanted to know, instead of growing mother plants, could I take cuttings from plants during the veg stage, root those and then veg them to a decent size, then take more cuttings and flower and cut down? Is this in any way going to weaken the strain? 
I have heard of people doing it...


----------



## motoracer110 (Dec 22, 2009)

yes you would not have a problem doing that and there is a lot of people that do that. The strain will not get weaker, heck there are strains out there that are clone only and im sure they have a lot of generations down the line from the original mother plant.


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 22, 2009)

I perpetually clone from clones and always have...


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 22, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> I perpetually clone from clones and always have...


 
So I guess my question is, why do people bother with mother plants... 

Is it because of the size of the grow operation? You'd have to veg for longer in order to get cuttings then veg again to get the plant back to health again.

Ok I guess I've just answered my own question...lol


----------



## motoracer110 (Dec 22, 2009)

laceygirl said:


> So I guess my question is, why do people bother with mother plants...
> 
> Is it because of the size of the grow operation? You'd have to veg for longer in order to get cuttings then veg again to get the plant back to health again.
> 
> Ok I guess I've just answered my own question...lol


Im starting up 6 diff mother plants for my next grows. reason being that at a medical dispensary most clones cost about $20-$25 per clone. If you do a grow that is say 40-60 plants thats a lot of money in clones (Fem seeds can be even more). so if you have some mothers about 2 months old you could get 7-10 clones per plant every month so for me it makes sense to have the mother plants. At first you are slower but in the end im saving a lot of money.


----------



## squarepush3r (Jan 11, 2010)

motoracer110 said:


> Im starting up 6 diff mother plants for my next grows. reason being that at a medical dispensary most clones cost about $20-$25 per clone. If you do a grow that is say 40-60 plants thats a lot of money in clones (Fem seeds can be even more). so if you have some mothers about 2 months old you could get 7-10 clones per plant every month so for me it makes sense to have the mother plants. At first you are slower but in the end im saving a lot of money.


couldn't you just make 6 mother plants, from 6 clones?


----------



## burninjay (Jan 11, 2010)

Each time you cut from a cutting you are getting further away from the seed that gave the plant it's genetics. Mutations will develop randomly during cell division, and any growth from those cells will have the mutation. taking cuttings from cuttings increases your chances that the genetics will be altered, but there's just as much a chance that this mutation will be a good thing as it is a bad thing. 

keeping a mother plant lets you preserve the genetics in a more controlled environment without risking the loss of the original genetics if by some chance the 'new' mom's roots didn't take or something odd like that.


----------



## seasmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

I think the mother plant gets more potent as she grows older, thus the clones will be older, and almost as potent.


----------

